# Control de una grua automatizado por PLC



## pedrowwe (Nov 1, 2010)

Bueno la verdad siempre visito el foro cuando tengo que hacer trabajos y siempre son de gran ayuda por que la verdad no hace mucho que estoy estudiando y la verdad no se mucho pero hago el intento, el problema es que me dieron un trabajo y como soy un poco primerizo el profesor dijo que no era muy dificil, pero la verdad como les dije no se mucho aun espero que me ayuden quizas les paresca muy facil como dijo mi profesor pero para alguien que esta empezando me a complicado bastante.

Este es el trabajo:

Se trata de controlar una grua, es exactamente el problema que sale aca es un pdf.

http://www.iesmariaibars.org/materials/eleciav/PROBLEMA%20DE%20GRAFCET1.pdf

En la solucion debe incluir:
Descripcion de la solucion
Requerimientos del controlador
Un diagrama logico
Y el circuito del programa en PLC

De eso lo que me a complicado bastante es realizar todo eso en PLC me gustaria si me pueden ayudar en lo del PLC y el diagrama logico lo demas lo puedo hacer yo espero entiendan y ojala me ayuden, igual si me ayudan les puedo dar una donacion por paypal a quien me ayude a solucionar si es que quieren y esta permitido mucha gracias


----------



## Nepper (Nov 2, 2010)

Primero que todo, quiero dejarte claro el tema de que acá en el foro no pedimos nada a cambio, estámos para ayudarnos unos a otros... como yo ofrezco mi ayuda, en un futuro vos estás dispuesto a ofrecer la tuya...
Tal vez puedas donar ese dinero a los servidores para mantener el foro, pero por donación y no por recompensa...

flaco, pero es más facil que chupar un clavo... decime...
Necesitaría saber:
¿qué PLC Conoces? - eso afectaría el software a utilizar
¿qué conocimientos tenés? - eso me dice que tanto estás preparado y cómo explicarte
¿A qué te referís con la "descripción de la solución"? - la solución es el propio enunciado... te dice que hacer...

Luego... el diagrama lógico se programa en lenguaje "Ladder", creo que lo sabes... la lógica sale enseguida, es cuestion de seguír una secuencia... podés hacerlo en forma secuencial o por lógica... por secuencial me refiero a que, creas un registro tipo WORD (Grupo de 16 bits), donde vas pasando por cada paso de tu puente. Empesas comparando ¿WORD=0? entonces esperas que el puente llegue al final de carrera 1. cuando llegue, haces un MOV 10 WORD.
En otras palabras, si el puente llega a la posición 1, moves el valor 10 al registro WORD. en el siguiente paso, habrá un comparador que verificará si WORD=10.
Así continuas secuencialmente...

Te la compliqué al p***
Bueno... son idéas... respondeme lo que te pido, y vemos....


----------



## pedrowwe (Nov 3, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta luego de inverstigar un poco ya comprendi algo y solo me queda realisar el circuito funcionando en PLC Y como dije mi conocimiento es muy basico, estuve probando con el logo, ya que tengo que entregar el digrama de contacto simulado en dicho programa, asi que si me ayudan a como simular los motores que se usan en la descripcion del pdf que sale ahi en el programa para que logre funcionar o un manual de como simular correctamente con eso me ayudarian con el problema

otra cosas como dices como podria realizar una donacion al foro ya que la verdad me han ayudado bastante y es una forma de dar las gracias


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2010)

Si queres donar al foro enviale un mp a Andres Cuenca el te puede guar que y como hacer...
pero seria importante que también tu ayudes, con lo que conoces, con lo que sabes, con información que pudieras tener u obtener.... por ejemplo proyectos tuyos o de otros que puendan ser utilles a la comunidad del foro, ya que aqui hay muchos como tu que tienen conociminentos básicos y se van nutriendo de los aportes de todos...


----------



## pedrowwe (Nov 4, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Si queres donar al foro enviale un mp a Andres Cuenca el te puede guar que y como hacer...
> pero seria importante que también tu ayudes, con lo que conoces, con lo que sabes, con información que pudieras tener u obtener.... por ejemplo proyectos tuyos o de otros que puendan ser utilles a la comunidad del foro, ya que aqui hay muchos como tu que tienen conociminentos básicos y se van nutriendo de los aportes de todos...



Ok gracaias por la ayuda tratare de ser un aporte, ahora si me pudieran ayudar a diseñar el circuito en PLC en el LOGO, les agradeceria mucho la verdad me esta complicando un poco el circuito y solo me falta en ladder de este proyecto

http://www.iesmariaibars.org/materials/eleciav/PROBLEMA%20DE%20GRAFCET1.pdf


----------



## Nepper (Nov 4, 2010)

ok... empecemos...
De ahora en adelante, no lo llames más circuito. Podés llamarlo Ladder o lógica...
Ahora te voy a ayudar a hacer la lógica... el circuito es de 24v, + rojo, - negro, trifasica para los motores, y 4 contactores para invertir las corrientes trifásicas RST.

-Primero siempre, defini entradas y salidas, más comunmente llamadas IO
Entradas(Inputs):
Pulsador Start
Límite 1
Límite 2
Límite 3
Límite 4

Salidas (Outputs):
Motor altura sube.
Motor altura baja.
Motor carro avanza.
Motor carro retrocede.

Vamos a lo más basico... (mi jefe me mataría XD)
-Segundo, Virtualizado (no es necesario, pero es bueno saberlo)
Aquí "virtualizamos" las entradas y salidas... le digo virtualizado porque virtual significa -algo que parece ser real pero no lo es-
Lo que hacemos en este paso es vincular directamente la entrada física (la del borne) directamente a un bit de memoria interno.
entonces la entrada, la ponemos directo a una bobina de un bit.

-||-------()-
-||-------()-
-||-------()-
-||-------()-
Algo así... Ahora, vamos a poder utilizar estos bits para mover todo el programa...

-Tercero, hacer la ecuación lógica
(Hacer la ecuación lógica, te forma para pensar lógicamente... este sistema es solo para aprender, profesionalmente esto no se hace, directiemente se crea el ladder como sie escribieras un texto...)
Ponete a pensar... ¿cuál es la posición inicial? ¿dodne arranca esto?...
Bueno.. al principio tenémos que la grúa debe estar tocando el sensor 1.
OK, escribimos la ecuación lógica:

Pos1=Límite 1

Donde Pos1 es un bit de memoria...
Ahora, si yo apriento "Pulsador Start", la grúa debe subir. OJO! solo puedo apretar Start si está en el límite 1, por lo que, la ecuación lógica se modifica.

Pos1=Límite 1*START

Un segundo!! fijate esto... si está en Límite 1 Y presiono START, entonces la grúa debe subir... Modificamos la ecuación:

Motor altura Sube=Límite 1*START

OK! ahora, si está en 1 el límite, y presione Start, se activa SUBIR!! opa!... fijate que si lo simulas, eso te dura solo hasta que sueltes START o deje de detectar el Límite... ya que cualquiera que se haga 0, detendrá la condición...

Para eso utilizaremos la herramienta "SET"... creo que sabes lo que es el SET...

SET(Motor altura Sube)=Límite 1*START

Fijate que si lo simulas, se te va a quedar prendido!!! BIEN!!! OPA!!! se me pasó de largo!! NO LO PUEDO APAGAR!!! SE quema el motor!!!... es porque no se "RESETEA"... 
Obviamente, cuando llegue arriba, este debe resetear el bit de subida... pero cómo el reset es otra "bobina", debemos crear otra ecuación, entonces ¿cuando deberíar frenar?... fijate cómo quedaría:

RESET(Motor altura Sube)=Límite 2

¿cómo quedaría en un ladder?, fácil...

-|LIM1|---|START|-----(SET-SUBE)---
-|LIM2|----------------(RST-SUBE)---
-|LIM2|----------------(SET-AVAN)---
-|LIM3|----------------(RST-AVAN)---
-|LIM3|----------------(SET- ????)---
-|LIM?|----------------(???- ????)---

Fijáte hasta donde podés continuarlo... fijate que lo podés simular facilmente...

Dale! Vos podés!!!

PS: Acordate que una multiplicación lógica son dos contactos en seríe y una suma lógica son dos contactos en paralelo...


----------



## Nepper (Nov 6, 2010)

Buenas... parece que me equivoqué en un Rung (Linea de ladder, tal vez tambien lo llame línea)
Resulta que no mieré el ejercicio cuando armé el ladder.
Pro lo que si lo corrijo, debería quedar así:

-|LIM1|---|START|-----(SET-SUBE)---
-|LIM2|----------------(RST-SUBE)---
-|LIM2|---|LIM3|-------(SET-AVAN)---
-|LIM4|----------------(RST-AVAN)---
-|LIM4|----------------(SET- BAJA)---

Vamos a ver unas técnicas un poquito más avanzadas...

Fijate esto: Ahora, para volver a subir el gancho, tenémos que crear otra linea que tenga una bobina SET-SUBE, para ello, tengamos  en cuenta el siguiente comentario...
Algo que NO TE PERMITE NINGÚN PLC es que no podés poner 2 bobinas iguales en distintos rungs.

---|PULSADOR DE ENCENDIDO|------(SET-LUZ)---
---|PULSADOR DE APAGADO|------(RST-LUZ)---
---|PULSADOR DE HEMERGENCIA|---(SET-LUZ)-- 

¿No es lindo? ¡PERO ESTÁ MAL!!!!

Lo correcto es:

---|PULSADOR DE ENCENDIDO|-----+----(SET-LUZ)---
---|PULSADOR DE HEMERGENCIA|---'
---|PULSADOR DE APAGADO|------(RST-LUZ)---

Ok! Aclarado el asunto, volvemos a la grua:
Reeplantiemos las ecuaciones lógicas, y veamos ahora, ¿cuales son todas las cosas que me harían SUBIR LA GRÚA????

Ok... La grúa subiría cuando... está en LIM1 y presiono START... y cuando... vuelve despues del tiempo de reposo... y cuando... creo que nada más...

La ecuación lógica nos queda:

SET-SUBE=(LIM1*START)+(TON.DN)

Ese TON.DN, me refiero a que tengo un temporizador, y la condición DONE (Terminado) se activa..
Si leemos esa ecuación, nos dice que:
El gancho subirá solo si está en LIM1 ysi se presiona STAR O, sino, subira si el temporizador se activa.

En ladder nos quedaría

-|LIM1|---|START|--+---(SET-SUBE)---
-|TON.DN|-----------'

Y hacé lo mismo para el resto de los movimiento... ya más facil no se me ocurre...

-|????|----------------(RST-????)---
 ?????????????????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????


----------



## pedrowwe (Nov 6, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda voy a simularlo en el logo y ver ke pasa, si funciona mañana los subo para k vean como quedo


----------



## Nepper (Nov 6, 2010)

pedrowwe dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la ayuda voy a simularlo en el logo y ver ke pasa, si funciona mañana los subo para k vean como quedo


por favor, quiero ver que has hecho hasta ahora


----------



## Nepper (Nov 11, 2010)

¿y, qué pasó? ¿te agarraste los dedos con la grua? 

¿cómo anda el proyecto?


----------



## pedrowwe (Nov 11, 2010)

a lo siento por no responder antes es que estuve un poco ocupado en semana de pruebas en el cole por eso recien me desocupe ya que mañana no tengo prueba, siguiendo con el circuito lo simule en el logo e ise los tiempos con temporizadores para que se cumpliera el ciclo aqui la imagen lo probe y funcion que me dicen esta bien cumple los ciclos especifico?:






Ojala me sigan guiando si es que falta algo mas, cualquier duda si esta correcto espero ser un aporte al foro mas adelante saludos


----------



## Nepper (Nov 12, 2010)

mmm.... no se... me parece que anda medio flojo... no entiendo muy bien varias cosas, tendrías que comentar un poco los contactos...

No te estoy retando, bien por comentar lo de la semana pesada que tuviste, yo tambien estoy a full ultimamamente...

Con más tiempo, comentalo un poco, y ordená por categoría, podes agrupar por bits de memoria, o por cuales afectan a un motor, o por utilidad...

Para la proxima, respondeme las siguientes preguntas:
¿qué es I2? en el enunciado no comentaba un boton de apagado...
¿por que pusiste los temporizadores de esa forma? T1 Activa T2, T2 activa T3, T3 activa T4, T4 activa T5, T5 activa T6 y T6 activa T7, y T7 desactiva la memoria1 que activa T1... o sea, generaste un ciclo en cadena que una vez prendido se vuelve a apagar solo y que solo no se prende ¿me explíco?

despues, explicame que intentaste hacer con el primer rung... no entiendo si armaste un autorretentivo o algo parecido...

PS:
Autorretentivo:
Es el tipico sistema que remplaza al SET y RESET

---|ON|----------+----(LUZ)-
--|LUZ|--|/OFF|--'
Si te fijas, al presionar ON, la luz se prende y, tomando esta salida, puedo retroalimentar el circuito manteniendolo encendido. El pulsador OFF es normal cerrado, por lo que está normalmente conduciendo. Si se presiona OFF, este se pondrá en 0, cortará el lazo y la luz se apagará.
Este sistema suele utilizarse para reemplazar el SET y RESET.


----------

